# Coding presence of insulin pump



## MeanderingMichigander (Apr 17, 2019)

I am struggling to find anything definitive either way... Hoping someone here can point me in the right direction _
(The below example assumes that the visit record *does* support *both* codes being discussed.)_​
When coding the *presence of an insulin pump* (Z96.41), do you *ALSO* need to code the *insulin use* (Z79.4)?

It seems like it would be redundant to include _both_, and would be likely be determined similarly to when you have *BOTH* insulin use *AND* anti-diabetic drugs listed in the record, you code *only* the insulin use.  


But then again, I can see why you may need/want to include both...​

I'm SO confused. LOL  TIA for your help!!


----------



## mshay134 (May 2, 2019)

In the ICD 10 2019 Code Book, there is no "Code First" or "Code Also" instructions, so it would be appropriate to code Z96.41 on its own


----------

